
Couple hosting Tor exit node raided by cops investigating child abuse - jackgavigan
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2016/04/07/couple-hosting-tor-exit-node-raided-by-cops-investigating-child-abuse/
======
joncp
SPD. What a bunch of Barney Fifes.

------
2ifrgtmypss
lol tor... why even bother, you'll be lumped in with all the pedos and
terrible people of the world...

~~~
falcolas
A form of martyrism - making a sacrifice for a cause.

You can argue if the cause of anonymity is a greater good (I think it is), but
there are always those who are willing to give something up to support it.

~~~
kbenson
I think it would be interesting to think about ways in which the core
important benefits or anonymity could be achieved through a non-anonymous
society. Anonymity is becoming fetishized in certain subgroups of western
culture, but I don't think anonymity is the real goal, but what it allows.
This is important, because while it may not be possible to salvage anonymity
in some or all locales in the future, that doesn't _necessarily_ mean we can't
salvage some of its benefits, such as protection from authority. Not that I
know how we would accomplish this, but like I said, I think it would be
interesting to think about.

~~~
nitrogen
_Maybe_ perfect equality could be a substitite for anonymity, but as long as
there are any power balances in the world, good people with minority views
(say, political activists in oppressive regimes) will need to hide from
powerful majorities.

I think a better question is how to cure the societal and individual ills that
lead to the abuses of anonymity that cause people to oppose it.

~~~
kbenson
> I think a better question is how to cure the societal and individual ills
> that lead to the abuses of anonymity that cause people to oppose it.

And that as well _might_ only be solved by perfect equality. Actually, looking
at it this way, where each spectrum has a range of positive and negative
consequences, but the constrained side of the spectrum is self perpetuation
and not self correcting, reminds me of freedom of speech itself, where we just
accept the alternative is accepted (in some parts of the world at least) as
the de-facto standard because of this.

Maybe the way to frame anonymity is that anonymity _is_ freedom of speech, and
there isn't truly freedom of speech without it, so we should just accept the
ills that come with it. This is probably a known and accepted strategy and I'm
just slow on the uptake. :/

------
baus
This is the second case in a week involving the Seattle PD raiding an exit
node operator.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11431128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11431128)

~~~
ikeboy
And coincidentally, the person has the same name!

~~~
baus
Opps.

